# Electronic Arts' Massive 2012 $1.6m Battlefield 3 Tournament: Consoles Yes, PC No



## qubit (Sep 28, 2011)

While PC gamers are getting understandably excited about one of the year's biggest releases, which is guaranteed to have standards-setting graphics at least, there's a kick in the teeth waiting just around the corner. EA and Virgin Gaming have teamed up to launch a massive BF3 contest with $1.6m in cash and prizes - for consoles only. Yes, you read that right. And the reason? Consoles are the "gold standard". That's the _aging_ console platforms reported on TechPowerUp a few days ago. GameStop's president Tony Bartel said in an interview with IndustryGamers:


> We continue to believe that the console is a strong platform and will continue to be the gold standard.







The competition website excitingly states:


> The biggest, most realistic, room-shaking FPS ever demands a tournament that will always be remembered," the contest's sign-up page brags. "That's why Virgin Gaming, and EA DICE have come together to bring you an online competition you'll be telling your grandkids about. So strap on your boots and check your magazine-when the spoils of war are this rich, you can bet things are gonna get messy.


That page then goes on to include links for PS3 & XBOX360 to register, but not the lowly PC. On top of that, it won't even be available on Steam, but gamers will instead have to sign up for the competing EA Origin platform.





This strategy appears to make no sense. Why spend all that money on developing the game only to alienate a massive market segment, even if it's perceived to not be as big as the console one? It will very likely sell massively well to PC gamers regardless, but wouldn't it have made even more dollars by not artificially restricting the competition like this? This goes to show the arrogance and contempt that some big companies show towards their customers and EA is no stranger to controversy, restrictive DRM issues being a major source.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

Big thanks to crazyeyesreaper for the lead.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2011)

retarded


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

Ikaruga said:


> retarded



You got that right, brother. :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

If i didn't want to play this so much i would be tempted to say fuck ea and not buy it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 29, 2011)

well considering how shitty and buggy the beta is so close to launch im tempted not to even bother myself lol


----------



## imitation (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuck EA! I'm not buying it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

So this is how they market to both.


EA: PC IS THE BEST!!!! So that's why PC is BF3's lead platform!

EA: But.... Consoles are also still the shit, so no Tournament for you awesome PC guys.


Great....

So you end up buying to play for Tournament and buying to play the game the way it should be played off PC.

Sadly they are going to get a lot of peple who will be buying the game twice at the very least, once for PC and then once for console.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

I bet it looks sweet on consoles with their shitty specs. *sarcasm*

EDIT- it probably also means the pc gamers will get fucked over on servers by EA too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

PC gamers sign up here: 

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/2011_Global_StarCraft_II_League_October

$100k every 1.5 months, not counting special events. 

Or the recent DOTA 2 competition for $1million by Valve, we don't need console elitists to shaft us.


----------



## WarraWarra (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe EA feels safe with the low age and low quality expectancy of the console users for any junk as long as they have something to play vs mature people using PC's for gaming and expecting nothing but the best. Hell pc gamers have invested in it they deserve the best.

Well we can not blame EA as their guy in charge never even knew what a PC was or how gaming feels on a PC so what do we expect from EA / toddlers ?? 

Amazing so EA expects a child to play this tournament on their $30 pm allowance after school while renting a $1 a week game from some dvd rental joint on their $120 console.  
Everything except my dvd drive cost more than this console toddlers whole gaming rig.
LMAO

Surely this game is rated 13+ or something ?? 
So how can EA man in charge and the developers actually develop a game for a rating older than what EA staff is ? 
Sounds like another remake of "Lord Of the Flies"

LOL Gold standard this sounds like Apple with their laptops, $799 old tech laptop with a $1400 half eaten 2nd hand Apple / logo on it.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 29, 2011)

"Gold standard" that seriously made my day. Desperate much?


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 29, 2011)

"Gold Standard" for uninformed consumers willing to accept whatever crap they decide to push on them, and pay for the privilege. 

I actually had someone the other day tell me that "Xbox360 has way better coding than PS3. They make the games look so much better on SD even though PS3 has HD since it's blu-ray" I can't remember exactly how he worded it, but he figured since the PS3 had blu-ray discs as its medium, that all content on said discs was 100% 1080P HD, and that XBOX was not HD because it uses DVDs. I'd wager 90% of PS3 content is 720P, with 5% above and 5% below. There is a difference between medium and content, and if you can't wrap your head around that, you'll be a lot easier for big companies to indoctrinate you into their "we're the best because we say we are" and "Boo YAH! Consoles RULE. WE LEAD THE INDUSTRY!!!!" crap they keep pushing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 29, 2011)

seems i helped create a news thread people like bitching in score 1 for me.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> I actually had someone the other day tell me that "Xbox360 has way better coding than PS3. They make the games look so much better on SD even though PS3 has HD since it's blu-ray" I can't remember exactly how he worded it, but he figured since the PS3 had blu-ray discs as its medium, that all content on said discs was 100% 1080P HD, and that XBOX was not HD because it uses DVDs.



No way, this level of ignorance physcially _hurts!_  



crazyeyesreaper said:


> seems i helped create a news thread people like bitching in score 1 for me.



Yeah I'll bet this thread runs for miles as this is the kind of thing that really gets stuck in one's craw - it's so damned bloody minded of them.


----------



## Dave63 (Sep 29, 2011)

That is because they know the PC far superior and that would be unfair.


----------



## Marv (Sep 29, 2011)

For the 'Gold standard' comment, that was from Gamestop's president in fairness. Now I'm not familiar with Gamestop, but doesn't it mainly sell console games in store? Like Game over here?

I think that they're simply attempting to lure console gamers away from yet another COD (4.2 now?), as when the beta's out there are going to be a lot of disappointed console gamers after the gameplay trailers shown...


----------



## purefun65 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> That is because they know the PC far superior and that would be unfair.



yes it would show how crappy consoles really are!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> No way, this level of ignorance physcially _hurts!_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll bet this thread runs for miles as this is the kind of thing that really gets stuck in one's craw - it's so damned bloody minded of them.



Yeah it feels just like my ex girlfriends thong in my butt crack....PAINFUL!!


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah it feels just like my ex girlfriends thong in my butt crack....PAINFUL!!



<splutter> You made me spill my coffee!


----------



## fochkoph (Sep 29, 2011)

Man these guys just keep shooting themselves in the foot. One second they're blasting the PC for being nothing but a pirate ridden haven. Next thing they're saying the future of gaming is on the PC. Now this? Get your PR team together for fucks sake!


----------



## techtard (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess nobody told EA "You never go full retard".
PS Pre-order cancelled. Vote with your wallet folks. There are enough good PC games out now, and coming out. Send these guys a message where it counts, in their wallets.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Sep 29, 2011)

what surprises me most is yous expected better from EA?


----------



## Steven B (Sep 29, 2011)

EA can ************************************* themselves!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep EA are just one big ball of fail. Say one thing, say another, do the opposite of both etc.
Gobsmacked really...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2011)

I got both consoles, so don't care. Not like I can play either of them right now, but still...


Heck, I wanted to check out BF3, had no PC code, fired up my PS3, downloaded the client, and saw what I wanted.


We got DICE guys telling us you need dual GTX580's to play on Ultra settings, FFS. And peopel STILL think PC is the lead platform? 





You've been had, been had, been H-A-D!!! WTF would you listen to DICE, whose job is to SELL YOU THEIR GAME. Of course they are going to tell PC users it's them they yearn for...

DICE, 3 months ago:


  [PC]
 [][][]         



Today:







I say they cannot hack the PC coding(GTX580 SLi required for Ultra!), so dropped it(PC PLATFORM) like it's HOT.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

whatever.. i'm still getting this game.. been waiting a long itme for it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2011)

They're not worried about PC sales of the game, they're worried about console sales. XD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 29, 2011)

well beta users proved there spec sheet wrong dave you can run it on ultra with a single 5850 just the fps is 30 give or take far below what we consider optimal but something like 460 SLI or 5830 xfire should give around 45-55fps and a single 6950 or 6970 570 or 580 should be in around 40-50 on a single gpu so its not that bad really

from what the Beta shows graphics wise  Medium settings in BF3 looks about the same as BC2 does at ultra. still its a slap in the face lol much to my amusement


----------



## Isenstaedt (Sep 29, 2011)

This is why Valve and Blizzard are my favorite video game developers.


----------



## NC37 (Sep 29, 2011)

Why are we all raging about a tourney being console only and some silly comments by a numbnut paid to say them? 

We all know what is better, we aren't 10yr old MW players. Really don't care what they say as long as they deliver a product that has hardcore mode so I can turn off the MW cheese.


----------



## NC37 (Sep 29, 2011)

#1 reason why BF3 PC > BF3 console: http://kotaku.com/5844124/battlefield-3s-pc-and-ahem-ps3-versions-compared


----------



## Nemesis881 (Sep 29, 2011)

The geniuses at EA have done it again...


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 29, 2011)

NC37 said:


> #1 reason why BF3 PC > BF3 console: http://kotaku.com/5844124/battlefield-3s-pc-and-ahem-ps3-versions-compared



+1 LAWL for you, good sir.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2011)

!@#$ them


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 29, 2011)

Judging by the contest site itself and the web address of the contest site,  Virgin Gaming is the main sponsor of this.  I don't think even EA can justify to even coming close to giving that amount away in a contest, but Sir Richard Branson can.  Plus Virgin gaming network is an established game "betting" site for console gamers already.  That is why they don't have PC in the contest.  It's up to the Virgin gaming site to add PC support.  As bad as EA is, I'm sure they would include PC gamers if they could


Edit:  Click on the round virgin gaming logo in the upper left corner of the contest webpage to bring you to the main site


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> Judging by the contest site itself and the web address of the contest site,  Virgin Gaming is the main sponsor of this.  I don't think even EA can justify to even coming close to giving that amount away in a contest, but Sir Richard Branson can.  Plus Virgin gaming network is an established game "betting" site for console gamers already.  That is why they don't have PC in the contest.  It's up to the Virgin gaming site to add PC support.  As bad as EA is, I'm sure they would include PC gamers if they could



I agree. Another point to add is that consoles are standardized across the board, where as PCs vary from user to user. Sure, it sucks that PCs aren't included, but then again, it is Virgin taking care of the tournament so they can do what they want.


----------



## Goodman (Sep 29, 2011)

NC37 said:


> #1 reason why BF3 PC > BF3 console: http://kotaku.com/5844124/battlefield-3s-pc-and-ahem-ps3-versions-compared



Really good montage , love it


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 29, 2011)

Thats lame very lame


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2011)

glad i didnt buy into the hype. no bf3 for me.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 29, 2011)

Isenstaedt said:


> This is why Valve and Blizzard are my favorite video game developers.


Given that it is now *Activision* Blizzard :shadedshu
Ironically EA and Activision are competing in the Douche Bag publisher cup, and EA is slowly winning the battle.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 29, 2011)

I think one needn't read too much into this. Consoles are dominated by Call of Duty franchise, Battlefield really needs inroads into that platform. Hence this sucking up to consoles. They know they have their PC base secure.

It's not like the PC and Console versions of Battlefield 3 look and feel the same, PC gamers are in for a superior experience. CoD gives you the same DX9+pewpew sound bullcrap you're used to since 2006.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 29, 2011)

nc37 said:


> really don't care what they say as long as they deliver a product that has hardcore mode so i can turn off the mw cheese.



+1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Given that it is now *Activision* Blizzard :shadedshu
> Ironically EA and Activision are competing in the Douche Bag publisher cup, and EA is slowly winning the battle.


What about Ubisoft? XD


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Sep 29, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well beta users proved there spec sheet wrong dave you can run it on ultra with a single 5850 just the fps is 30 give or take far below what we consider optimal but something like 460 SLI or 5830 xfire should give around 45-55fps and a single 6950 or 6970 570 or 580 should be in around 40-50 on a single gpu so its not that bad really
> 
> from what the Beta shows graphics wise  Medium settings in BF3 looks about the same as BC2 does at ultra. still its a slap in the face lol much to my amusement



makes you wondering what kind of 'standard settings' used in consoles.lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2011)

As high as they can go without dropping below 30 fps.  That's the "gold standard" for consoles.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

I may still play DICE studio games, but for sure I am gonna paint black all the EA logos in the game! :-/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2011)

imitation said:


> Fuck EA! I'm not buying it!



Ditto


----------



## 63jax (Sep 29, 2011)

just call them EA and leave them alone


----------



## wickerman (Sep 29, 2011)

I like how they call the consoles the "gold standard" especially after they admitted to cutting the game down by a huge margin just to get it to run on the consoles. You'll get half the player count per server, if not less than half. You get weaker visuals, crappy draw distance, lower quality textures, and probably sacrifice much of the destructible environment. It's bad enough that in this "HD" age most console games only run 720p, and a lot dont even run that...they run like 1024x600 since they are under such resource restrictions. Sad day when an ipad/android tablets run games at the same or higher resolution 

It seems completely retarded for development houses to take so much money from companies like Intel, AMD, and Nvidia as part of their advertising programs if they go around saying the PC is not the gold standard. These companies want us to buy their big expensive high return products, thats the whole reason they give money to dev teams... If they wanna focus on consoles, let microsoft and sony foot the bill. Don't think ATI and Nvidia are getting much return these days given that everyone and their mother has a console by now if they ever had any intention of buying one


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 29, 2011)

nc37 said:


> why are we all raging about a tourney being console only and some silly comments by a numbnut paid to say them?
> 
> We all know what is better, we aren't 10yr old mw players. Really don't care what they say as long as they deliver a product that has hardcore mode so i can turn off the mw cheese.





nc37 said:


> i think one needn't read too much into this. Consoles are dominated by call of duty franchise, battlefield really needs inroads into that platform. Hence this sucking up to consoles. They know they have their pc base secure.
> 
> It's not like the pc and console versions of battlefield 3 look and feel the same, pc gamers are in for a superior experience. Cod gives you the same dx9 pewpew sound bullcrap you're used to since 2006.



+1


----------



## NC37 (Sep 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What about Ubisoft? XD



#1= Activision: If you think they've fallen under EA. Just one sentence for you: "Modern Warfare 3 paid subscriber service." There is no reason under heaven or hell that a FPS should have it's own subscription service. Unless of course its a Borderlands MMO.

#2= EA: Close second but I'd consider tied with Acti at times. Reason: oh thats a given but recently...Origin game store and app. Then the feud with Valve and Steam.

#3= Ubisoft: Former 2nd and at one time probably the first. If their titles, other than the ones from Montreal, didn't suck so much, they might be able to rise back up in the hatred ranking. Just years of shoddy quality after they had such a good beginning.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 29, 2011)

PC users would have an unfair advantage


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 29, 2011)

Do EA have a department exclusively dedicated to trying to sabotage the BF3 release? First the Origin client, now this, what's the next surprise that's sure to delight potential clients?


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

This has not been a good start to my day at all. RAGE MODE


----------



## Jonap_1st (Sep 29, 2011)

it feels like helding single fighting with two opponents at once. PC user is surely huge, but when it compares to BOTH PS3 and XBOX360 user, just like i said.. it will become 1vs2, whoever got bigger counts there's place for money can go.

even though i have both PS3 and XBOX, it will not change my mind to get BF3 for PC. since PC is the best choice for playing FPS, since it can provide better gameplay and better graphics.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2011)

HYPOCRITES! I wish they would stop with this BS


----------



## Marv (Sep 29, 2011)

Seriously, the number of people who read the headline and the quote, then go to express rage is depressing.

It's a Virgin-run/hosted tournament, and Virgin are not at all interested in PC gaming. The quote came from the president of Gamestop, who are almost not at all interested in PC gaming. BF3 has been chosen because EA's PR team got to them first, rather than this being a $1.6m MW3 tournament, thus losing publicity, and sales.

Let's face it, I doubt that we would see BF3 at all if the console sales didn't subsidise the PC sales.

I'm not sure I like the way the article has been written though. It seems to have been written in such a way as to deliberately garner a large reaction, rather than simply reporting on the news in an unbiased way, which is something I've enjoyed about TPU for several years now (just didn't sign up until recently).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 29, 2011)

Marv said:


> Let's face it, I doubt that we would see BF3 at all if the console sales didn't subsidise the PC sales



Really? so did the BF2 console sales subsidise the PC??


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Really? so did the BF2 console sales subsidise the PC??



The world was a very different place in 2005.


----------



## sy5tem (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL also a lot of my xbox 360 friends don't own a computer .... so how will they register? LOL


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

EA make this tournament to increase sales on consoles, 

that makes PC still superior from consoles,


----------



## Dr. Nick (Sep 29, 2011)

>Read "Consoles Yes, PC No"
>Look for qubits name.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr. Nick said:


> >Read "Consoles Yes, PC No"
> >Look for qubits name.



Absolutely, I like to make my headlines interesting and different from your average headline.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> Absolutely, I like to make my headlines interesting and different from your average headline.



You certainly did spice up the front page.

So, anyone else going to boycott the game ? I'm sure a lot of people out there were waiting for a reason to.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> So, anyone else going to boycott the game ? I'm sure a lot of people out there were waiting for a reason to.



I'm sure it's the opposite actually. I mean the game is so hyped and everyone just want it NOW so I don't think people will boycott it.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm sure it's the opposite actually. I mean the game is so hyped and everyone just want it NOW so I don't think people will boycott it.



Some will, some won't, impossible to say what impact articles like this have on sales.

In my personal case, even though I think it's a bit of a low move and don't like to see crap like this, I wouldn't boycott it over this, since I normally only play single player and am not bothered with these competitions.

I'm more likely to boycott it over DRM and the fact I have to register with Origin. However, I would reserve judgement on that one until the game is released.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice, i wont buy it now.


----------



## Haytch (Sep 29, 2011)

I am sick of companies like this kicking us in the teeth.

EA has officially lost the last shred of respect I had for them.  If they don't want me to be a part of what they got going on, then I don't want to be a part of what they got going on.

I will not purchase this title.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 29, 2011)

FPS games on consoles = fail

Sure you can play it. If you prefer feeling like a crippled retard in the middle of hardcore action. But since everyone are like this it doesn't matter... No gamepad will ever be more precise and fluent to play than mouse + keyboard.

I haven't played any of the recent games but i do own the PS2 and have played Black and Killzone on it and even though it was ok, i couldn't get past the fact that gamepad is the most retarded tool for the task. It's like giving all the rally drivers joystick instead of a steering wheel. You can imagine no one will drive well even after years. Just like you can't brush your teeth with a powerdrill or cook a steak with a flamethrower. Some tools are simply not universal. But they try to do everything using just gamepad. It's just a no go.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 29, 2011)

keyboard and mouse on consoles have been announced for PS3 and if I'm not mistaken is already available ...

I thought that if they did, the PC will be completely erased in the homes of gamers ...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> PC users would have an unfair advantage



LOL yeah, I don't know if it's true or not but isn't that the reason why there aren't any consoles v. PC multiplayer in FPS? Because the best PC gamers just kicked the ass of the "best" console gamers in FPS?


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

Haytch said:


> I am sick of companies like this kicking us in the teeth.
> 
> EA has officially lost the last shred of respect I had for them.  If they don't want me to be a part of what they got going on, then I don't want to be a part of what they got going on.
> 
> I will not purchase this title.



Let your wallet speak!


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> keyboard and mouse on consoles have been announced for PS3 and if I'm not mistaken is already available ...
> 
> I thought that if they did, the PC will be completely erased in the homes of gamers ...



I know they have a really buggy Keyboard\Mouse setup for Xbox360, and have since around the time MW2 came out.  PS3 probably has one kicking around as well, but setups like that tend to cost absurd amounts of money.


----------



## Cubeli (Sep 29, 2011)

They are doing it to steer people away from MW franchise EEK!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

i agree this is stupidity, but boycotting bf3 you are only losing out.  there will be nowhere near enough of you boycotting to make any real difference.  boycotting is good and all, i just think this cause itself is lost.

plus, it's important to recognize that DiCE is not EA and vice versa.  publisher's are evil, DiCE is a good developer.  stand by the few good developers in existence even if you have to deal with a crappy publisher or two.


----------



## hknbeast (Sep 29, 2011)

*PS3  and XBOX360 ?????*

I say only RETARDS play on CONSOLES..........................
Moving the guns like bunch of assholes and firing indefinitely.....shit they are retard to buy the console at the first place..................


----------



## Trackr (Sep 29, 2011)

This kind of reminds me of Lost.

Why 1.6? Why not 1.7, 1.8?


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

hknbeast said:


> I say only RETARDS play on CONSOLES..........................
> Moving the guns like bunch of assholes and firing indefinitely.....shit they are retard to buy the console at the first place..................



I strongly prefer the PC too and won't buy a console ever, but I don't think it's right to call console users retards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Once BF3 is fixed and working at least as good as BC2 is now then this will be a GREAT game. Yes the beta is buggy but it is the first time since the alpha that they can get to see how it will work fully with 10x more people that the alpha.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Once BF3 is fixed and working at least as good as BC2 is now then this will be a GREAT game. Yes the beta is buggy but it is the first time since the alpha that they can get to see how it will work fully with 10x more people that the alpha.



truthfully i'm sick of this "beta is bugged" talk.  not saying there are no issues, but have any of these people played on a real beta?  and the idea that a MONTH left til release is not enough time to patch it up is equally ridiculous.

i highly, highly doubt that dice/ea will drop the ball on this one.


----------



## ThorAxe (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't give a hoot about some pointless tournament. 

There has already been a tournament for best BF3 platform and PC won it by a mile.


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 29, 2011)

Shove your gold standard up your ass.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i agree this is stupidity, but boycotting bf3 you are only losing out.  there will be nowhere near enough of you boycotting to make any real difference.  boycotting is good and all, i just think this cause itself is lost.
> 
> plus, it's important to recognize that DiCE is not EA and vice versa.  publisher's are evil, DiCE is a good developer.  stand by the few good developers in existence even if you have to deal with a crappy publisher or two.






people who have a console in the eyes of EA are money because the majority is synonymous with high earnings, the PC community is a minority this does not carry money ... 


I do not agree with the special or limited editions are useless, and that ugly big metal box in my shelf ruins everything.


----------



## claylomax (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anybody feel... betrayed?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Does anybody feel... betrayed?



not in the slightest.  it cost a LOT of money to make battlefield 3 and they deserve to milk it.  the logistics of a pc game tournament are crazy difficult compared to a console match.

they gave me battlefield 3, built for pcs - i'll let em have a tournament i never would've participated in anyway.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> not in the slightest.  it cost a LOT of money to make battlefield 3 and they deserve to milk it.  the logistics of a pc game tournament are crazy difficult compared to a console match.
> 
> they gave me battlefield 3, built for pcs - i'll let em have a tournament i never would've participated in anyway.



same here

Dice are making a great game, it would've been better if it had been through a publisher that wasn't EA, but at the end of the day you get what your given, and i for one will be buying BF3 anyway because i don't care about a tournament, i play my games for Fun.

Has it occurred to anyone here consoles are the best platform for tournaments, because unlike PC's they are al the same, an no one's getting an advantage just because they can afford to spend 100's of £'s on mouse mats and gaming keyboards.

and now a large number of post's have appeared on this thread which, to be fair, seem to of been posting by people of limited intelligence, who can't spell and only want to insult console players (Example http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2410338&postcount=77).  not realising a large amount of the people on these forums also play on consoles.

to the point, BF3 is a great game, and unlike COD, if they do want to make a little bit more money out of it, they have more then earned the right to do that


----------



## Shihab (Sep 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Does anybody feel... betrayed?



People from sh*t holes for countries that are sanctioned by the US like me do. I just found out EA's blocking my damn country. ok WTF ? Why didn't you leave the game in Steam damn it ? Take your $s and rot in hell EA.   :shadedshu


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Does anybody feel... betrayed?



Regarding the 'EARLY' Beta access for buyers of MOH, I do. Early ... 2 whole damn days early! That is worse than betrayel. It is rape.

Regarding a tournament for consoles, I really don't think about them or use them or know about them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I do not feel betrayed at all, I am disappointing with some of the decisions made when making the game such as Battlelog and such but I still think this game (once finally fixed) will be a great game


----------



## AsRock (Sep 29, 2011)

Most realistic ?, in meaning of the BF series ?. Anyways they can shove EA Origin were it came from their asses.

As for the contest it's probably like that to limit cheating as you know cheating is less rampant on consoles.

In the end no harm done here to me as it wont be as realistic as i require.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

Rowsol said:


> Shove your gold standard up your ass.



rofl


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 29, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> That is because they know the PC far superior and that would be unfair.



I bet that this is actually the case - by limiting the contest to consoles, they eliminate the possibility of high-end gaming rigs & equipment giving anyone an unfair advantage. I'm not really sure I agree with the concept, but it's possible.

Kind of a lowest-common-denominator hardware baseline, but definitely not a "gold standard" lol.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2011)

The Gold Standard console comment came from the GameStop president talking about CLOUD GAMING, not because of BF3. GameStop doesn't like to mention that Steam is miles ahead of them on digital release content.

A ton of sensationalism and overreaction on this thread. Qubit likes to post stories like he's part of the Penny Press of the late 1800s/early 1900s (not hating on you, Qubit ).


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> The Gold Standard console comment came from the GameStop president talking about CLOUD GAMING, not because of BF3. GameStop doesn't like to mention that Steam is miles ahead of them on digital release content.
> 
> *A ton of sensationalism and overreaction on this thread. Qubit likes to post stories like he's part of the Penny Press of the late 1800s/early 1900s (not hating on you, Qubit ).*



I do like to add zest to my stories and report irreverently where appropriate and I hope my readers like it.  So many stories I see on the internet have bog standard titles with bog standard, deadpan reporting styles. *BORING!* 

 I don't think this one was over sensationalized though. I certainly think it's a bad, arrogant move to alienate PC gamers, treating them like they're second class citizens. :shadedshu My headline and reporting style reflect this sentiment.


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 29, 2011)

Consoles is the gold standard of making money. That is all that matters to them, and its easier/quicker and cheaper to organise a console comp than a PC comp.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 29, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> The Gold Standard console comment came from the GameStop president talking about CLOUD GAMING, not because of BF3. GameStop doesn't like to mention that Steam is miles ahead of them on digital release content.
> 
> A ton of sensationalism and overreaction on this thread. Qubit likes to post stories like he's part of the Penny Press of the late 1800s/early 1900s (not hating on you, Qubit ).



The competiton is held by Virgin gaming as well.  They have been holding big  tournaments like the BF3 one for a while now.  They have always been for Xbox and PS3 only as well.  This is 100% the reason PC gamers are not included.  This contest requires you to join the virgin gaming network, which is a massive gaming online betting network.  This BF3 tourny is just another tourney to them(just happens to be the biggest one though).  Here is the homepage for the sitehttp://virgingaming.com/.  It clearly states only x box and ps3 can join the virgin gaming network.  Why the pc's can't is up to Branson and his company to explain.  If there's a pc version of some sort of some online betting site, then we can and should raise hell to EA/ Dice to support a contest for Us.  But it has to be a major betting site if it's going to be a big of a payout, as the virgin one is part funded Richard Branson( along with the small fee the site gets for each bet as well I would think).  Pretty much all I'm saying is that all EA/Dice did here is give the go ahead for  Virgin gaming to do this massive contest.  Of course they will support one of Branson's console gaming contests of their game(massive publicity)

I also did notice that the whole gold standard comment from the Gamestop dude and the and whole contest in general are two entirely unrealted stories and that most seem to be mixing them up as the same story.

No hate at all here toward anyone, I'm just seeing 5 pages of the same hating EA for the wrong reasons.  There are obviously plenty of other things to hate EA about


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2011)

It's really sad to see company's and shooter franchise's that made their bones and got where they are now on the back of PC gamers are now taking a collective dump on PC gamers all to dumb content down for the console kiddies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2011)

i really don't see what all the crying is about. if you want in on the action go buy the console version. crying just makes you all look like whiny computer nerds who get pushed around by the jock console d-bags.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> .....if you want in on the action go buy the console version......



Competitive multiplayer FPS on consoles?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2011)

well then don't complain.


----------



## ThorAxe (Sep 30, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> people who have a console in the eyes of EA are money because the majority is synonymous with high earnings, the PC community is a minority this does not carry money ...


Not true:

And then come the non-GAAP revenue figures. It’s all bloody confusing, really. But it breaks down to the 360 bringing in $152m, the PS3 coughing up $111m, and the PC ruling the roost with $154m. This breaks down to the PC and 360 both providing 29% of total non-GAAP revenue, while the PS3 offers 21%. The rest is made up by Wii (3%), PS2 (1%), mobile (11%), PSP (1%), DS (1%) and the mysterious “other” at 4%.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/07/27/eas-non-gaap-figures-pc-beating-consoles/


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2011)

ThorAxe said:


> Not true:
> 
> And then come the non-GAAP revenue figures. It’s all bloody confusing, really. But it breaks down to the 360 bringing in $152m, the PS3 coughing up $111m, and the PC ruling the roost with $154m. This breaks down to the PC and 360 both providing 29% of total non-GAAP revenue, while the PS3 offers 21%. The rest is made up by Wii (3%), PS2 (1%), mobile (11%), PSP (1%), DS (1%) and the mysterious “other” at 4%.
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/07/27/eas-non-gaap-figures-pc-beating-consoles/



Yeah, and if we're following that the "PC market" is way smaller than the consoles, that would actually mean that on a per capita basis PC gamers were worth much more to them.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2011)

When talking consoles, you usually add Xbox 360 + PS3 + Wii etc together... THEN compare it to PC.

What's GAAP?



> If you look at the more accountable accounting of the GAAP figures, the PC trails with $205m to the 360′s $345m and PS3′s $308m.



653m$ with the 2 main consoles, vs 205m$ with PC. That's over 3:1


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 653m$ with the 2 main consoles, vs 205m$ with PC. That's over 3:1



And is there a 3:1 consoles to PC ratio as well?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 30, 2011)

The world is not ending. It's a video game for Xenu's sake.


----------



## ThorAxe (Sep 30, 2011)

n-ster said:


> When talking consoles, you usually add Xbox 360 + PS3 + Wii etc together... THEN compare it to PC.
> 
> What's GAAP?
> 
> ...



That's only EA's earnings. As an industry PC Gaming is crushing the combined console revenue:

"In almost all countries, PC gaming in one of its many guises is the dominant form of gaming."

United States:

$4.3 billion traditional PC games
$2.6 billion MMO’s

Traditional PC Games including MMOs = $6.9 Billion

$2.8 billion Casual Websites
$1.8 billion Social networks

PC Casual Websites + Social networks = $4.6 Billion

Total PC Revenue = $11.5 Billion

$2.1 billion Mobile devices

All Consoles combined = $8.0 billion 

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/07/05/pcgaming-trends-2011/


----------



## qubit (Sep 30, 2011)

ThorAxe said:


> That's only EA's earnings. As an industry PC Gaming is crushing the combined console revenue:
> 
> "In almost all countries, PC gaming in one of its many guises is the dominant form of gaming."
> 
> ...



That's a great find. So why are they crapping on PC gamers so much?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's a great find. So why are they crapping on PC gamers so much?



because it is way easier to organize these types of events using a single platform.


----------



## qubit (Sep 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> because it is way easier to organize these types of events using a single platform.



I don't think that's a reasonable excuse for multi-million dollar companies.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> I don't think that's a reasonable excuse for multi-million dollar companies.



when you're talking about multi-million dollar tournaments i think it is.  if it cost that much just for consoles, how much would adding pcs in cost?  even with infrastructure i'd say at least as much, probably more.

there is no denying pcs are more complicated, require more time, and are easier to manipulate to your advantage.  i am sure there will be PLENTY of pc tournaments, and dice will probably sponsor one or more - but this one is console only.  this company that is actually running it, ONLY runs console tournaments.  

i just don't see it as a slap in the face.  after the last few years developing the game, let them milk consolers and make some more cash.  i got a new gen battlefield game that actually takes advantage of my hardware. i have no complaints.


----------



## qubit (Sep 30, 2011)

If it costs how much for consoles? The $1.6m is the prize money.

And yes, even with potential extra overheads for the PC I can't see it being unmanageable. After all, PC contests have been held many times before.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

How did I miss this laughable horseshit earlier? Yeah, sure, buddy, "the gold standard". Six year old hardware and specifically a title that screams impossible-to-ignore performance and visual quality gap between platforms like no other.

But, c'mon, this is the Pres of Gamestop ffs and the operative word is definitely "gold" as in of course this guy is just gonna say whatever keeps bringing it in. 

Though I'm also hardly angry or insulted or whatever. Maybe I'm used to boneheaded and short-sighted moves by the likes of these moneygrubbers and, while certainly stupid and unfortunate, it really doesn't affect me at all. At any rate, I'm still going to enjoy BF3 *in it's best and true form my PC * the same as before. Already am...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How did I miss this laughable horseshit earlier? Yeah, sure, buddy, "the gold standard". Six year old hardware and specifically a title that screams impossible-to-ignore performance and visual quality gap between platforms like no other.
> 
> But, c'mon, this is the Pres of Gamestop ffs and the operative word is definitely "gold" as in of course this guy is just gonna say whatever keeps bringing it in.
> 
> Though I'm also hardly angry or insulted or whatever. Maybe I'm used to boneheaded and short-sighted moves by the likes of these moneygrubbers and, while certainly stupid and unfortunate, it really doesn't affect me at all. At any rate, I'm still going to enjoy BF3 on my PC the same as before. Already am...



that's just it. consoles are easy money. why this surprises or offends anyone is beyond me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2011)

easy rhino is right, consoles make tons cause it plays games without having to update hardware often. PC changes quite often and you need to keep up with better hardware to adapt.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah it's not just updating the hardware it's also the myriad hardware configs in a PC _to say nothing_ of all the various software also in the mix. Consoles provide control. I certainly understand why they are the larger platform and also why publishers and developers are more eager to provide them content and support than us but don't somehow try to claim they are a superior gaming experience in any way. They aren't even in the same league esp with BF3. Please.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> because it is way easier to organize these types of events using a single platform.



Indeed



qubit said:


> I don't think that's a reasonable excuse for multi-million dollar companies.



It's *cheaper* to do or you don't end up with a multi million doller company.


----------



## epicfail (Oct 1, 2011)

ive played both betas on console and on pc, the graphics were night and day,  kinda hilarious but oh well


----------



## qubit (Oct 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> It's *cheaper* to do or you don't end up with a multi million doller company.



Indeed it's cheaper, but I still think they could easily have done it and enhanced their profits (sales). However, as neither of us know the  inner workings of these companies and all their costs etc, I'm happy to leave it as "the devil is in the details" and leave it at that.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Indeed it's cheaper, but I still think they could easily have done it and enhanced their profits (sales). However, as neither of us know the  inner workings of these companies and all their costs etc, I'm happy to leave it as "the devil is in the details" and leave it at that.



I see the lack of PC's in the tourney as a slap in the face to the competitive community and I am sure most others will see it in the same manner.


----------



## qubit (Oct 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I see the lack of PC's in the tourney as a slap in the face to the competitive community and I am sure most others will see it in the same manner.



Yup, me too, but if you read through the thread, not everyone agrees with us.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yup, me too, but if you read through the thread, not everyone agrees with us.



I think most people of the opinion of "so what" are likely not going to do anything more than casual play, and given how buggy the betas are they likely will get fed up this could be EA's MW2.


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

Is this thing going to have cross-platform play? Will PC players with their mouse+keyboard be allowed in the same servers as XBOX or PS3 users and their controllers and aim-assist?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I see the lack of PC's in the tourney as a slap in the face to the competitive community and I am sure most others will see it in the same manner.



Still waiting for the GR days to come back they had killer tournys for that game then UBI screwed all PC gamers by coming out with GRAW.  And still have some of those GR tourny missions to and there much better than most games today.

But i think all so companys don't want you to get stuck playing one game as they want to sell you another version of it ASAP.

Arma 2 tournys are very possible just not like they were in GR as you cannot have them as People v's computer.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 2, 2011)

techtard said:


> Is this thing going to have cross-platform play? Will PC players with their mouse+keyboard be allowed in the same servers as XBOX or PS3 users and their controllers and aim-assist?



no. i really doubt that will ever happen in a AAA title for real competitive fpses.  the different controllers really require different play styles, and they don't mix well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> no. i really doubt that will ever happen in a AAA title for real competitive fpses.  the different controllers really require different play styles, and they don't mix well.



Yep no one likes to play with skill against auto aim.


----------



## mod2max (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate to see so many bad comments...

Yes this is a bad move by EA, but who actually cares? It's not going to to stop be playing it on my PC, online with more players per server then console gamers can dream of.

PC = 64 players per server
Consoles = 24 player per server

Face it, they HAVE to give console gamers something. With the not so exciting number of players per server, console users online play experience will not be anywhere as good as the PC.

But whatever... doesn't really matter what you play it on, it will be an awesome game! But better on PC


----------



## qubit (Oct 2, 2011)

mod2max said:


> I hate to see so many bad comments...
> 
> Yes this is a bad move by EA, but who actually cares? It's not going to to stop be playing it on my PC, online with more players per server then console gamers can dream of.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your positive outlook.


----------



## Pikem4n (Oct 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your positive outlook.


 
I think we pc gamers for will have a far greater experience playing this game than the people playing the console versions,remember folks pc gamers do fps better than anyone else 


Just for reference if you wish to vent your /hatred/anger/discomfort/amazement at the fact that console players are to get the rich pickings that are being offered go to the official BF3 wall on facebook http://www.facebook.com/battlefield?sk=wall and also on youtube too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw49bqv0lRU and have your say.

I am sure someone at EA might listen....


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this guy was stonned...


----------

